# british teens how have they settled in canada



## melwaite (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi everyone, my husband has been offered a permanent job in halifax nova scotia and we are all considering the big move. i have 3 children and my eldest is a 14 year old girl. my two youngest are not bothered about the move however the eldest is absolutley hearbroken. she doesn't want to leave her friends or boyfriend and is scared about starting a new school and making new friends etc. i was wondering if any users out there have had similar experiences and could tell me how their teens settled in once they got there. it would also be good for her to talk to others and see how they got on through facebook or email. any help would be greatly appreciated especially from folks who have settled in and around the halifax area. we are currently living in northern ireland. looking forward to any replies.


----------

